# Service Pack 3 Problem



## pip1011261

Im getting some crap about the Beethoven music file. I deleted the file ages ago but now i need it to get update for windows. I have the file on another PC but cannot put it in the folder. I get this error.

*The drive or network connection that the shortcut 'Sample Music.lnk' refers to is unavailable. Make sure that the disk is properly inserted or the network resource is available, and then try again.*

I am using the admin account we only have the admin account. Also I tried to access through C drive and it gets same error that I cannot do this crap. I cant even drop the files in the folder as I get this message also.

Why the hell do I need a music file to receive a major update, this is so gay from microsoft.

How can I relsolve this....answer today is important as i will be away on holiday and people using this computer are going to panic everytime they turn on computer as SP3 will try installing.


----------



## pip1011261

Here are 2 more errors if I am geting when installing or trying to fix the beethov9.wma file.

*Setup cannot copy the file beethov9.wma Ensure that the location specified below is correct, or change it and insert 'windows XP service pack 3 source files' in the drive you specify.

The file name directory name or volume label syntax is incorrect.*

How can i fix this.


----------



## Kornowski

So, You cannot drop the file in or copy it over?

And it won't install unless the 'Sample Music' Files are there, right?


----------



## pip1011261

Yes that is correct.


----------



## Kornowski

You could try a repair install with your Windows CD, Maybe that'll put the Music files back?


----------



## xebu

*SP3 Setup Error beethov9.wma*

Hi,
Problem is folder "documents settings\all users\documents". If this folder exists, it's blocked for all users-even administrator... right click on this folder and making it available for all in network (click both boxes) will solve this problem. After this ,the folder was renamed to COMMON DOCUMENTS or Gemeinsame Dokumente and the installation of SP3 runs perfectly!
Xebu


----------

